# Outdoor enclosure for my marginated tortoises



## chelonologist (Jul 20, 2008)

I just started work on an outdoor enclosure for my new marginated tortoises. Right now it's just the skeleton: a frame made of redwood 2x4s resting on a foundation of 6x8x16 cinder blocks that have been sunk into the ground. Hopefully the bricks will discourage the tortoises from digging out. I'll post more photos as the project progresses.


----------



## wayne.bob (Jul 20, 2008)

that looks really nice!!!!! once its done your torts will be so happy


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 21, 2008)

What a good idea with the cinderblocks! I'll bet it was pretty hard to get them level! What are you going to use for the sides? I used cinderblocks too, as the "bottom board" of my fence, but I didn't sink them any deeper than an inch or two...just enough to level out the dirt. This is a picture of the Aldabran pen during re-construction:






Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Your skeleton for your Marginated tortoise pen looks great. Love that you used cinder bricks to sink down to discourage digging. Did you fasten the enclosure wood to the brick or is it sitting on top? I would think it would be heavy enough to not have to be fixed to the block. How high is your frame. Michael it looks great. can't wait for more pics. 

Yvonne, sinking block takes lots of digging. Your pen looks like it would take a LOT of digging. Guess you could rent a trench digger for larger jobs. I am just not as young as I used to be and digging tends to put me out of commission for some time these days. Love that you planted cactus in your blocks.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking good - can't wait to see it finished!!!


----------



## Isa (Jul 21, 2008)

Very good start.

Cant wait to see pictures of the progession


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 21, 2008)

Things are progressing nicely. Last night I finished the predator-proof screen door on top of the enclosure:






Then today I finished the sides using redwood fence boards:










Tomorrow I'll do a little 'interior design' work using small boulders and cobbles to fashion a cave for a hide. Once that's done I'll use redwood fence boards to top off the roof of the enclosure. Looks like I may be able to bring the tortoises home from my office soon! 

Oh, the dimensions of the enclosure are 8 ft x 6 ft x 18 inches high. And by using redwood fence boards (which drove up the cost a bit), the enclosure matches the new fence around my backyard, making it feel like it's a natural part of the yard.


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, almost forgot, Robyn. I plan to attach the wooden frame to the cinder blocks to keep it from sliding off the foundation. We get a number of predators in the yard, including skunks, raccoons, coyotes, bobcats, and even black bears, and I don't want them to slide the enclosure off the base to get access. I think wire might actually do the trick.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks great Michael. Thanks for answering my question of attaching it to the foundation. Now I do have one more question. You are using Redwood. I know that we do not usually use conifers, Pine, ceder etc with torts but is Redwood not a conifer. Does it not have the same problems as other conifers? Just wandering. Incase you want to place some other kind of wood inside so they are not exposed to the Redwood if it is a problem. Inquireing minds, you know.


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 22, 2008)

Good point, Robyn. Redwood is indeed a conifer and contains aromatic oils that - like cedar (for sure) and pine (maybe) - could potentially cause respiratory and skin irritation. Fortunately, redwood falls more toward pine with respect to the amount and toxicity of the oils. Furthermore, the studies that have looked at the effects of softwood bedding on pets were conducted in a setting where the animals received no ventilation, such as in an aquarium. In an outdoor setting in an enclosure with plenty of ventilation, the aromatic oils will have little or no effect. I'd even argue that as the wood dries (which should only take a couple of weeks in the hot southern California summer sun), the emission of oils from the wood will drop significantly, thereby not posing a threat to my little marginated tortoises. 

Thanks for pointing that out. What I'll do is make sure the wood is good and dry before putting the babies in there.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 22, 2008)

chelonologist said:


> the studies that have looked at the effects of softwood bedding on pets were conducted in a setting where the animals received no ventilation, such as in an aquarium. In an outdoor setting in an enclosure with plenty of ventilation, the aromatic oils will have little or no effect. I'd even argue that as the wood dries (which should only take a couple of weeks in the hot southern California summer sun), the emission of oils from the wood will drop significantly, thereby not posing a threat to my little marginated tortoises.



I know some people who have even used redwood hides made from old redwood fences and had no problems at all. I was given one of those hides but wasn't sure if I should use it or not but what you said said make perfect sense, and is good to know, now I can put it to use. 
Thanks Michael


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 25, 2008)

I finished the enclosure last night:











Here's a view of the inside. I made a rock cave for the little guys to hide in:






I can't wait to put them in their new home!


----------



## Isa (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow Michael

Your enlosure is very nice. It looks like some tort will have fun


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 25, 2008)

Very, very nice!! And I double dare that old raccoon or fox to get in there!

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow - looks great! They are going to love it!!


----------



## KQ6AR (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi,

I'd have to agree, since you're using it for walls & not bedding I don't see how it could be a problem.
Very nice enclosure.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 25, 2008)

It does look great Michael.  I though would have done wire on the other side of the top, as you can never have to much sun. 

Danny


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 27, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> It does look great Michael.  I though would have done wire on the other side of the top, as you can never have to much sun.
> 
> Danny



I was actually planning to modify the top later, but for now I'm a little paranoid about cooking little tortoises in the hot southern California sun. As they get a little older and more comfortable in thermoregulating in this new enclosure, I plan to screen about another quarter of the top.


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 27, 2008)

And - finally - here are the little guys enjoying their new home:

Archimedes:





Aristarchus:





Not surprisingly, they're spending lots of time picking little things out of the dirt to eat, and they've quickly reverted to a 'wild' state, running from me when I come to check on them. It's funny what fresh air and sunshine will do to an animal.


----------



## Josh (Jul 27, 2008)

it looks great, michael! did you draw up plans before you started or did you just slap it all together? i like the redwood, the color is so nice!


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 27, 2008)

I kinda had an idea in my head and more or less just slapped it together. The redwood is sweet - it matches nicely with the fence. The color will eventually fade to a nice weathered gray.


----------



## Isa (Jul 27, 2008)

It looks very nice Micheal. Your torts seems to enjoy their new "home'' . Where did you get the dirt and the leaves? it looks really nice.


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 27, 2008)

The dirt is the natural soil from my yard. The enclosure sits flush with the earth, so I just used was was there. The leaves are from the coast live oak tree, which the enclosure is positioned under.


----------



## Isa (Jul 27, 2008)

chelonologist said:


> The dirt is the natural soil from my yard. The enclosure sits flush with the earth, so I just used was was there. The leaves are from the coast live oak tree, which the enclosure is positioned under.



Thanks for the info Micheal


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Aug 1, 2008)

awesome pen. I am officially inspired to build some pens! I dont really need any more pens, but I love empty pens because I know "if you build it, they will come" = )


----------



## purpod (Aug 1, 2008)

Wowzerz, Doc, that is one mighty fine home ~ {Do you build large scale for the human types of critters too, lol?}

I was curious, without side ventilation areas, won't it get awful warm in there for your lil guys? Do you plan on adding any interior plants?

Xllnt work, Bud!
Purpod


----------



## chelonologist (Aug 1, 2008)

purpod said:


> Wowzerz, Doc, that is one mighty fine home ~ {Do you build large scale for the human types of critters too, lol?}
> 
> I was curious, without side ventilation areas, won't it get awful warm in there for your lil guys? Do you plan on adding any interior plants?
> 
> ...



Thanks Purpod! As the redwood dries, it leaves spaces between each board, so it's not a completely enclosed system. The spaces between the boards plus the big screen top give plenty of ventilation. Also, the enclosure is parked in an area that straddles the dripline of my coast live oak tree. So during many parts of the day, at least portions of the enclosure receive shade. 

Oh yes, I've been planning my plant list  
I like growing native California plants in my yard, and I hope to use some edible natives inside the enclosure. The time to plant natives is in October, so I'll have to wait until then. The plants won't replace the diet that I currently give to the tortoises - they'll provide cover and some extra nibbling opportunities. So far my list includes:

California wild grape
California buckwheat (I'll use a low-growing variety)
California fescue
Sticky monkeyflower
California poppy

I'll also introduce a few weed species into the enclosure, including:

Dandelion
Prickly lettuce
Sow thistles (common and prickly)
Plantains (broadleaf and narrowleaf)
Portulaca

Now if I can just keep the weeds from invading other parts of my yard...


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Micheal, that is very very nice, now the big BIG question. I live in So CA, can you come build pens for me???? LOL Really it is a very nice pen and your plant list looks great. I went to the sale in Claremont for native california plants It's a wonderful sale and you can get plant as well as seeds. I'll Post the name and address if you are interested (they are at home). They only have a sale once or maybe twice a year. It is associated with the Claremont Colleges.


----------



## chelonologist (Aug 1, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Micheal, that is very very nice, now the big BIG question. I live in So CA, can you come build pens for me???? LOL Really it is a very nice pen and your plant list looks great. I went to the sale in Claremont for native california plants It's a wonderful sale and you can get plant as well as seeds. I'll Post the name and address if you are interested (they are at home). They only have a sale once or maybe twice a year. It is associated with the Claremont Colleges.



Hey Robyn, are you referring to the Rancho Santa Ana Botanic Garden native plant sale? I LOVE that sale! They usually have stuff that you can't find anywhere else, including many varieties produced by RSABG (http://www.rsabg.org/). I get most of my plants from Theodore Payne (http://www.theodorepayne.org/). Actually, Theodore Pane is having a summer sale today and tomorrow. Might have to venture over there during lunch today....


----------



## purpod (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, thanx for the link, Doc! 

And yeah, I agree, Robin, I've got an enclosure that I am still trying to put together, LOL!

Blessings to All ~
Purpod


----------

